# Bannock



## jon foster (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone here ever make any Bannock? It's a type of bread.

It's usually made on the trail while hiking or in camp when traveling weight needs to be kept low etc. It doesn't have yeast in it but there are countless recipes and variations of recipes to be found...

So, do we have any Bannock fans here? If so, do you have a favorite recipe? When do you make it or how often do you have it etc? We like it a bit on the softer side and with lots of garlic and butter!

Here's a couple of shots I took while making a batch recently.














Jon.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 12, 2010)

I heard of this when I was in the ninth grade. A friend wanted to try making it on a camping trip but we never got around to it. His recipe was from a scouts cookbook. How did you make yours? It looks pretty hearty. I'd be curious to try it finally.

Dave


----------



## got14u (Jan 12, 2010)

x2 school is in session.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 12, 2010)

We whoop up some when we go campin in a CI fryin pan.  Have ta look fer the recipe, good stuff, bit a butter an some honey.

Ah, found it:

Bannock

2 1/2 C flour
6 tsp bakin powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBS sugar
1/3 C lard
about 1 C water

Combine 1st 4 ingriedients an then add lard.  Rub this up till ya get fine crumbs then add water an stir ta make a dough, add more water if needed, then knead inta a smooth dough.

Grease pan an dust with flour, take a 1/4 th a the dough an form inta a patty an fry in the pan till the bottom is brown, flip an do the same ta the other side, maybe bout 10 minutes er so dependin on how hot yer pan is.

Smother with real butter an add some honey.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 12, 2010)

A very basic recipe is flour, baking powder, a pinch of salt and a enough water to make it stick together.

Here's the recipe we start out with:

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon of salt
1/3 cup water

You can multiply the amounts for bigger batches. My kids make this one multiplied by 4 on a regular basis and it fills up 5 of us without any trouble.

Mix all the dry ingredients together (I limit the amount of salt for mine). Now would also be a good time to mix any extras you want in the bread. Nuts are popular but we like to add butter/garlic or cinnamon/sugar. Then mix the water in and adjust the amount so you have a nice dough when done. Set the dough aside to rise for about 10 minutes then flatten and drop on a hot skillet or pan. Watch that it doesn't burn and flip once to be sure it's cooked all the way through.

I like to make big Bannock's covered in butter and garlic but my kids like to make small 3-4 inch Bannock's. The smaller sizes cook a bit faster too.

Jon.


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks good, Jon.  I have seen the recipe in a couple of my bread books but never tried it.  I'll have to give it a try soon.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 12, 2010)

For generations we have called them frybreads. Hre's the recipe I use - it was collected from a friend's grandmother that lives on the rez. There are so many different ones out there - I just like this one, it 'tastes' authentic.

1 cup AP flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
2 Tbs powdered milk
1/2 cup warm water (mopre or less)
oil for frying

Mix dry ingredients. Add water and incorporate to form a ball. It may be a bit sticky still, so sprinkle a little more of mix (or flour) to get to workable consistency.

Leave whole, or separate into 2, 3 or 4 equal pieces, depending on the size frybread you want. With fingers work dough out into a rough circle, 1/4" to 3/8" thick. It doesn't have to be round, as grandma says, "It doesn't have to roll into your mouth. Poke a finger-sized hole in the center of the frybread.

Put an inch or so of vegetable oil into a good cast iron skillet, large enough to hold your frybread and heat to 350. Gently lower your frybread into the oil so as not to splash oil. After 2 minutes, grab with tongs and turn over. Fry until both sides are a nice golden tan. Pull out of oil and drain on brown paper bags.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

that looks like what my grandmother used to make us when I was very young...hers had a sort of crunchy outer and soft inside...she made individual size and served with ice cream and honey for dessert! I am going to have to try it...I hope its the same thing!


----------



## hog warden (Jan 12, 2010)

MGWERKS is making donuts! (dunk em in glaize or dust em with powdered sugar or sugar and cinnamon)

The rest simply sounds like versions of basic biscuit mix browned on a fry pan or griddle vs. biscuits baked in the oven. Roll em out thinner and you almost have saltine crackers. 

It's all good!


----------



## stircrazy (Jan 12, 2010)

we used to make this when camping when i was young.. but we would cook it over a open fire with a tree branch.  would kind of drape the dough over the fork in a stick and cook it over the fire..  I think you need the smok in this stuff as it is very bland normaly

Steve


----------



## hog warden (Jan 12, 2010)

So is a biscuit. 

Thats why God invented butter, blackberry jelly and sausage gravy!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

It Looks Good but I haven't tried it, in fact never heard of it before...


----------



## jon foster (Jan 14, 2010)

Stircrazy, one of the trail cooking methods popular with the Boy Scouts is to make the Bannock dough and roll it out so it's the shape of rope. Then they wrap it around a stick and hold it over a campfire and cook it until done.

It's not perfect but it works. Don't forget to add nuts or other things to give it a better taste...

Jon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never made it or even heard of it but thats not saying anything for me but I don't mind saying I think I would like to try it one day thou thanks all of you.


----------

